# 183 Vs. 350



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

ok this has to be the worst fight i ever got in. i told one of my friends about the 280z that i posted about. (still thinking about getting) i told him about how you guys said that you put a 350 block in it and he said that the small wussy 183 (3.0L) would out do the 350 only with headers on the I-6. ok everone else i talked too agread with me and i grew up learing higher displacement ment more potental power (twin 4 barrel carbs., and a BIG blower sticking out of the hood) well this is a point where you can add your coments and i'll give them to him to shut him up. thanks.

~kevin


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

*Do you seriosly need to ask?*














The 350 is the better choice, it is cheaper, lighter, generally more powerful, more aftermarket parts........blahh, blahhh,blahhh

Yes a Nissan inline six can be built up more powerful than an average 350.

The best engine is the RB26DETT.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

tru the RB26 is near perfect yet expensive to attain. but for a budget the 302 is lighter than the 350, & just as strong pound for pound. but i'm a Pontiac guy so a 455 7.4L for me, but let's not ignore the Chevy 502


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

woah! you're kinda 6 months late on this


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

better late than never, right? if you can't afford the RB26DETT you can get either an RB25DET or VG30DETT for a lot less. it may be hard to get as much power as is possible to get from the V8's once they are blown and built but 1000+hp shouldn't really be too hard.


----------

